# The Mainline (for Punk enthusiasts)



## TeenageAngst (Jan 13, 2013)

From Center City to Okie Dog's, it's a thread for more punk than you can shake a needle at!

Starting it off, I'm looking forward to True North. Dissent of Man was kind of a disappointment for me. The songs aren't bad, don't get me wrong, but coming off New Maps of Hell and The Empire Strikes First, it just didn't hold up. I'm liking how the singles Bad Religion released are all kinda like their older stuff, reminiscent of Against the Grain.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 13, 2013)

Epic fail on my first post. I like most of Bad Religions music. I have every album on my Itunes as well as other artists like Anti Flag and The Causalities.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 14, 2013)

Haven't listened to a lot of those two, it takes a while for me to settle into a band. On that note, if we're saying Anti Flag is punk, I'ma gonna go ahead and count The Offspring as punk.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 22, 2013)

Are you clearing guessing that they are or know that they are? I thought about it for a second and I can see why you say that. I don't listen to them much nor do any of my punk friends really listen to them. The Offspring is more new since the 1980's. 

From what I found on The Offspring on Wikipedia is, "*The Offspring* is an American punk rock band from Orange County, California, formed in 1984.[SUP][2][/SUP] They are widely credited, alongside fellow California punk, ska punk, and pop punk bands. Bad Religion, NOFX, Sublime,[SUP][4][/SUP] Green Day, and Rancid, with popularizing and reviving mainstream interest in punk rock in the United States in the 1990s." 

Anti Flag didn't form till 1988. The Offspring sounds more pop punk to me. There are sub genres of music but I'm sure you already know that.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

I was being elitist. A lot of people don't like Anti-Flag and don't consider them "real" punk. Those same people usually do the same to The Offspring, Blink 182, etc. Personally I've always considered The Offspring to be punks, they're kind of trolling other punks, perhaps as well as NOFX.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 23, 2013)

I actually like The Offspring.

I believe that punk has two major sides, the more passionate side being into subgenres like anarcho punk, horror punk, hardcore punk, crust punk, street punk, etc, and the more casual side being into subgenres like pop punk, ska punk, skate punk, etc. It's kinda like how metal has the casual side being into stuff like glam metal, nu metal, alternative metal, and metalcore, while the hardcore side is into all the other stuff. That's just how I personally see it, anyway.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 23, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> and the more casual side being into subgenres like pop punk, ska punk, skate punk,


I'm more of a metal guy, but I totally dig those punk subgenres.


----------



## Namba (Jan 23, 2013)

I like me some punk of all different genres.

Gallows
Green Day
The Dead Kennedys
The Offspring
Frodus
Ninety Pound Weakling
The Chariot
Norma Jean
Botch
Converge
Comeback Kid
Sum 41
Rancid
Sublime
Goldfinger
(Old) AFI
Mike V and the Rats (Good ol' Tony Hawk's Underground)
Unsane
The Fartz
The Germs
Suicidal Tendencies
...and others I can't really think of right now.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

It took me a while, but I really dig Rancid now. Black Flag though I just can't... fucking... gahhh it's too unrefined I can't listen to it.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 23, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I was being elitist. A lot of people don't like Anti-Flag and don't consider them "real" punk. Those same people usually do the same to The Offspring, Blink 182, etc. Personally I've always considered The Offspring to be punks, they're kind of trolling other punks, perhaps as well as NOFX.



Never have I never heard people say Anti - Flag is not punk. Blink 182 was more pop punk/ skate punk. There are different sub genres as I've said before. "The band is well known for its left-wing political views, focusing on anti-war activism, imperialism, class struggle, human rights, and various sociopolitical sentiments." I talked to a friend about The Offspring topic today and he said that back when they were more punkish but of course as time goes on bands tend to change their sounds. I'm not trying to make his an argument just stating my point of view. 

Bands I like:
The Causalities 
Anti-Flag
Rancid
Misfits
The Dead Kennedys
Blitzkid
Agent Orange


----------



## Namba (Jan 25, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Never have I never heard people say Anti - Flag is not punk. Blink 182 was more pop punk/ skate punk. There are different sub genres as I've said before. "The band is well known for its left-wing political views, focusing on anti-war activism, imperialism, class struggle, human rights, and various sociopolitical sentiments." I talked to a friend about The Offspring topic today and he said that back when they were more punkish but of course as time goes on bands tend to change their sounds. I'm not trying to make his an argument just stating my point of view.
> 
> Bands I like:
> The Causalities
> ...



This actually completes my list.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 26, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> This actually completes my list.



And of course i forgot Gang Green 

[video=youtube;yHGgUx_KomE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHGgUx_KomE[/video]


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 13, 2013)

This is somewhat related.







I don't even fucking know what's going on here.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 8, 2013)

Interesting Shirt though. I love my Anti Flag shirt. The AK 47's that make up a star logo


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 8, 2013)

Speaking of Offspring, Dexter Holland used to live in my neighborhood.  He's a really nice guy and has a tasty hot sauce.

Anyway I'm more into hardcore punk and horror punk.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you like Blitz Kid? I think that's how it's spelled. They do a song called , " Pretty in a Casket"


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone check this thread anymore?


----------



## TopazThunder (May 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Speaking of Offspring, Dexter Holland used to live in my neighborhood.  He's a really nice guy and has a tasty hot sauce.
> 
> Anyway I'm more into hardcore punk and horror punk.



Seriously? That's actually pretty awesome. Although I have to say I like Offspring less than I used to back in high school... 

Also, horror punk is the shit, and so is deathrock. I _love_ me some deathrock. Dinah Cancer is my heroine.

As for me, I like a lot of different kinds of punk, although I'll say I'm most partial to the aforementioned deathrock, post-punk, some hardcore, Brit punk and Celtic punk, especially the latter since The Pogues was one of my original favorite bands. Lets see...

Dropkick Murphys 
The Pogues
45 Grave
The Dreadnoughts 
Joy Division
Flogging Molly
The Adicts
Alien Sex Fiend
Sex Gang Children (can be counted as post-punk as well as Gothic)
Dead Kennedys 
Ramones
The Clash
(old)Green Day
HorrorPops (I know they're more psychobilly but still)

I also want to give at least a passing nod to the Aquabats because they're hilarious.

I've listened to a lot more than just that, but those bands are the ones that have always stuck with me.


----------



## Namba (May 8, 2013)

The God Awfuls
The Gaslight Anthem
Millencolin
Pennywise
Rancid
The Germs
Misfits
Bad Religion
Dead Kennedys
The Fartz
Bad Brains
Sex Pistols


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen any of the bands y'all posted? I've been The Casualties, Anti Flag and a few others from Warped Tour a few years ago.


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 14, 2013)

Sadly I get to shows only once in a blue moon so not really.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 15, 2013)

I know that feeling. Authority Zero came here to Yuma, AZ and I ended up not going =[ -sighs- that once in a life time opportunity


----------



## Vukasin (May 15, 2013)

The only punk band I've ever seen live is Gob. They were pretty rad.


----------



## Namba (May 15, 2013)

Any punk enthusiast needs to watch this fucking movie. Damn, it's good!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 15, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Any punk enthusiast needs to watch this fucking movie. Damn, it's good!



Where can I find it?


----------



## Golden (May 15, 2013)

I'm listening to Joy Division as I speak. 

I like that post-hardcore and post-punk stuff. Any Alexisonfire fans? So pissed when they broke up. They had a great sound.

[video=youtube;YwO95VOW_5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwO95VOW_5M[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 17, 2013)

Golden said:


> I'm listening to Joy Division as I speak.
> 
> I like that post-hardcore and post-punk stuff. Any Alexisonfire fans? So pissed when they broke up. They had a great sound.



I used to like them a long time ago. I didn't know they were still around or even broke up.


----------



## Golden (May 20, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I used to like them a long time ago. I didn't know they were still around or even broke up.



Yup. Broke up in 2011. Turns out that Dallas Green would rather compose crap for twenty-something Alt girls.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 24, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Has anyone ever seen any of the bands y'all posted? I've been The Casualties, Anti Flag and a few others from Warped Tour a few years ago.



Unfortunately due to schedule conflicts, money and a variety of other problems I haven't been able to get to most concerts. I've seen Flogging Molly and a bunch of small-time local bands though at various venues; all were a blast, especially the former. Got to be right in the front against the railing, ha!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 24, 2013)

Golden said:


> Yup. Broke up in 2011. Turns out that Dallas Green would rather compose crap for twenty-something Alt girls.



Artists wanna make music that will sell :/ It sucks I know.


----------



## Golden (May 24, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Artists wanna make music that will sell :/ It sucks I know.



What a shift in direction though. I mean, goddamn...


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2013)

Some amazing punk bands I listen to: Flogging Molly, Dead Kennedys, T.S.O.L, The Vandals, The Casualties, The Exploited, Minor Threat, Black Flag, Misfits, NOFX, Anti Flag, Ramones, The Germs, Rancid, Bouncing Souls, The Meatmen, The Adicts, Descendents, Dead Milkmen, The Briefs, Pennywise, D.O.A.,Samhain, The Partisans, Agent Orange,Oxymoron, The Melvins, Gang Green, Fear, 7 Seconds, Sloppy Seconds, Agnostic Front, Bad Brains, Fugazi, Social Untrust, Social Distortion, Stiff Little Fingers, The Buzzocks, D.R.I., Operation Ivy, Alkaline Trio, Bad Religion, and sooooo many more bands.... Punk is my favorite genre of music.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 10, 2013)

Saylor said:


> Some amazing punk bands I listen to: Flogging Molly, Dead Kennedys, T.S.O.L, The Vandals, The Casualties, The Exploited, Minor Threat, Black Flag, Misfits, NOFX, Anti Flag, Ramones, The Germs, Rancid, Bouncing Souls, The Meatmen, The Adicts, Descendents, Dead Milkmen, The Briefs, Pennywise, D.O.A.,Samhain, The Partisans, Agent Orange,Oxymoron, The Melvins, Gang Green, Fear, 7 Seconds, Sloppy Seconds, Agnostic Front, Bad Brains, Fugazi, Social Untrust, Social Distortion, Stiff Little Fingers, The Buzzocks, D.R.I., Operation Ivy, Alkaline Trio, Bad Religion, and sooooo many more bands.... Punk is my favorite genre of music.



Very wide music selection you have there. I'm gonna try and keep this thread going. There's only so much we can talk about so come on furrs lets talk about Sid and Nancy or something lol


----------

